# Season opening date



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I was told today that early goose season cannot legally open until august 15th. There have been game and fish people telling people that August 14th was the first day you can hunt but the USFWS sets the earliest date a hunting season can start and that date is august 15th.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

water_swater said:


> I was told today that early goose season cannot legally open until august 15th. There have been game and fish people telling people that August 14th was the first day you can hunt but the USFWS sets the earliest date a hunting season can start and that date is august 15th.


South Dakota's early season starts August 14th...better tell all of the newspapers, the state game fish and parks, as well as the wardens that tidbit....


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

OK I have no clue what the truth is and all that, but seriously......HOW DOES THIS HAPPEN?

Wouldn't you think the only thing the states have to worry about are any federal regs or statutes that would encumber their ability to open a season on a given date? So how do you manage to F that one up if you are the state Game and Fish (if that really is the case here)?

And also, how can there be so many differing stories floating around, most of which supposedly come directly from those who should know if anyone should. I don't get it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The season used to start Sept 1.But if I remember right.....the Dept of Interior moved it up to Aug 1.Since there wouldn't be much land to hunt that early....our GNF went with Aug.15.Someone over there doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

The G&F website still only has the 2009 regs posted and the outdoor calendar still shows the 15th as "tentative."


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm stayin away from this thread haha, but it is the 15th.....


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

http://gf.nd.gov/about/season-dates.html

It says tentative but it says the 15th


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Just hunt the 10th, they will never see it coming, and there will be WAY less pressure.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

BigT said:


> Just hunt the 10th, they will never see it coming, and there will be WAY less pressure.


 :rollin: oke:


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I just called the ND Game and Fish at the number on their website and the lady said it was the 14th. I asked her if she was sure and she sounded pretty confident. A friend of mine said he has called three times this week and has heard the 14th twice and the 15th once.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

This is ridiculous...it is less than two weeks away...make it official already :******:


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

CuppedAndComitted said:


> This is ridiculous...it is less than two weeks away...make it official already :ticked:


No kidding...I haven't ever seen such a display of procrastination from any state DNR!


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

I finaly found it on the NDFG wesbite :beer: 
http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/small-game.html


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Newsletter from GNF today says it opens Sunday Aug. 15.

Early Canada Goose Season Opens Sunday, Aug. 15

North Dakota's early Canada goose season opens statewide Sunday, Aug. 15.

This year's early season will have a daily limit of five Canada geese and a possession limit of 10. Shooting hours are one-half hour before sunrise to sunset daily. Limits and shooting hours are different from the regular season, as the proposed regular season bag limit is three daily and six in possession.

Normal licensing requirements for the regular season, including a federal duck stamp, apply to the early season. Nonresidents who hunt in Sargent and Richland counties during the early season may do so without counting against their 14-day regular season license.

All migratory bird hunters must register with the Harvest Information Program prior to hunting. Hunters who purchase a license through the North Dakota Game and Fish Department's website (gf.nd.gov) or instant licensing telephone number (800) 406-6409 can easily get HIP certified. Otherwise, hunters can call (888) 634-4798 and record the HIP number on their fishing, hunting and furbearer certificate. Those who registered to hunt the spring light goose season in North Dakota do not have to register with HIP again, as it is required only once per year.

Waterfowl rest areas, closed to hunting during the regular season, will be open during the early season. Most land in these rest areas is private, so hunters may need permission to hunt.

The early hunting season is intended to reduce local Canada goose numbers. Despite liberalized seasons the past several years, the statewide population remains high, with numbers well above population goals. The large population has resulted in increased reports from landowners concerning depredation on crops and nuisance problems.

During the past decade, hunters have been able to take advantage of longer Canada goose hunting seasons, large bag limits and expanded shooting hours. While these strategies have increased harvest considerably, the population remains above objective levels.

For additional information and regulations, hunters should refer to the Game and Fish Department website.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You beat me to it - thanks for posting Ken.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

That sucks. Oh well, I feel a cold coming on for the morning of August 16 anyway....


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

jcnelsn1 said:


> That sucks. Oh well, I feel a cold coming on for the morning of August 16 anyway....


X2 :rollin:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

x3


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

jcnelsn1 said:


> That sucks. Oh well, I feel a cold coming on for the morning of August 16 anyway....


 :beer:


----------

